# Is Bareback Riding Comfortable for a Horse?



## mmshiro (May 3, 2017)

I'd say less comfortable than a perfectly fitting saddle, more comfortable than an ill-fitting saddle. By how much would probably depend on the boniness of your butt and how far you are able to distribute your weight across your seat and the inside of your thighs. The discomfort, in any case, will come from pressure points. Eliminate those, and you'll make the horse more comfortable, bareback or saddled.


----------



## ilhr (Mar 10, 2019)

mmshiro said:


> I'd say less comfortable than a perfectly fitting saddle, more comfortable than an ill-fitting saddle. By how much would probably depend on the boniness of your butt and how far you are able to distribute your weight across your seat and the inside of your thighs. The discomfort, in any case, will come from pressure points. Eliminate those, and you'll make the horse more comfortable, bareback or saddled.


Thank you sir  for your informative & helpful answer.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

If you're a bit concerned, try using a bareback pad. They're pretty comfortable. I prefer using them.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

I hurt a horse if I ride it bareback. So I don't. Ever.

I believe it depends on the rider's anatomy.


----------



## Cordillera Cowboy (Jun 6, 2014)

I'm currently using a bareback pad with a saddle pad under it. I have a bony butt, and my horse has a narrow back and sharkfin withers. Right now, I don't have a saddle that fits this horse. 

@mmshiro pretty much summed it up comfort wise for the horse.


----------



## ilhr (Mar 10, 2019)

PoptartShop said:


> If you're a bit concerned, try using a bareback pad. They're pretty comfortable. I prefer using them.


Thats a great idea! btw do your prefer any specific brand?


----------



## ApuetsoT (Aug 22, 2014)

Depends. An a-frame lightly muscled back isn't going to be the same as a fat pony back. Is about pressure and distribution.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

As a kid I rode bareback all the time, with or without a bareback pad. But I weighed about 70 pounds. That's a factor too.

So, lightweight rider, well-padded horse, short distance, sure. Otherwise, questionable.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

ilhr said:


> Thats a great idea! btw do your prefer any specific brand?


Trailmaster Bareback Pads are really good, a few people on the forum use them.
I've used Barefoot brand and they are super comfortable. A bit expensive, but worth it!


----------



## Joel Reiter (Feb 9, 2015)

I weigh two hundred and none of your business pounds. The farthest I have ridden my horse bareback is about 4 miles. He didn't complain. I threw away my bareback pad because I can't jump high enough to get on with that extra inch and a half of height.



Alexander the Great rode Bucephalus thousands of miles bareback, from one end of the known world to the other. Native American tribes like the Blackfoot rode their horses from Minnesota to Idaho bareback. I think saddles are mostly to make it easier to stay on.


----------



## ilhr (Mar 10, 2019)

Thanks a lot @PoptartShop


----------



## Filou (Jan 16, 2014)

I like a suede bareback pad for grip, or the toklat coolback ones for horses that are bony. Sometimes I just use a square pad to keep my pants cleanish.
I've never see a horse complain about it.


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

My horse is currently being worked primarily bareback. I am all of 5'3 and can't jump high enough to vault onto my small elephant (16.3/17h) from the ground, but that's what mounting blocks are for. Think I'd just about be able to struggle up there if I stand her in a hole, but it's nicer for her if I spring up smoothly, which I can only do from my mounting block.

If you ride bareback a lot, you HAVE TO have a bulletproof sitting trot. Posting bareback is purely for the rider's development, not the horse's benefit. And while you could theoretically bypass trot altogether by training a solid walk to canter and canter to walk, you can't avoid trotting forever.

I ride true bareback, no pad, no nothing. I own a high withered thoroughbred. I just haven't found a pad that sits well on her!


----------

